# 5D3 or 1Dx



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

Lenses to be used in this scenario: 300 f/2.8 II, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 24-70 f/2.8 II.

When shooting anything action sports related I am pretty sure I would lean towards the 1Dx for the AF speed and FPS numbers. But, what about general purpose shooting of family/friends at events both indoors and out or nature and wildlife shooting? Is either body a clear cut better choice? Would the 5D3 be better in that you have more pixels to crop with? Or would the 1Dx prevail for a larger pixel size and overall IQ? Does one offer better contrast over the other? Or are they pretty much even in that regards?

All things like shooting conditions being equal. Is there any scenario where you would see a gripped 5D3 being the better option where you would consider leaving the 1Dx at home?


----------



## sanj (Sep 1, 2013)

There seems to be some very odd posts in CR lately.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## tpatana (Sep 1, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> you would consider leaving the 1Dx at home?



Does not compute. I would have it welded to my arm.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, that is kinda what I am wanting to know. Would there be any situations where a person who has both cameras would choose to take the 5D3 and leave the 1Dx at home? Or would it tend to be the other way around?


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm very confused by this post, and not sure about it because of the username "forumMuppet", but here's me trying to attempt to give some sort of serious answer:
An advantage of the 1Dx is most definitely the FPS and AF speed, but also the dual CF card slot comes into play, too (rather than the CF and SD slots in the 5D III). Unless you're going to print very largely, I would not worry about the 4.2 megapixel difference. With the kit you have, I would not worry too much about performance differences as they would not be significant enough to make you wish you had bought the other (aside from that 10FPS), but if you have the option, I don't see why not. And I don't understand why a gripped 5D mark III would be any better than a 1Dx. The battery grip does not improve performance (and only offers the dual battery slot). If you choose the 5D III, you can afford to get another lens just for the fun of it. If you go with the 1Dx, congratulations, you basically have the king of full frame photography in the Canon world. 

If I had a 1Dx and 5D mark III, I'd only ever take the 5D Mark III (gripped) when needed as a second body. If I was lazy like I normally am, I'd just take the 5D III without a grip. Basically 1Dx > 5D mark III


----------



## rs (Sep 1, 2013)

The 1D X has 90% of the resolution of the 5D III both horizontally and vertically. I can't think of any real life situation where that minor resolution difference makes or breaks a photo.

Better AF, FPS and high ISO all go towards more than bridging that inconsequential resolution deficit.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 1, 2013)

I think this link explains it all: Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original!


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

Mahna-Mahnam!


----------



## candyman (Sep 1, 2013)

If I would have the option to buy a 1DX I would sell the 5D MK III and add a small but very very good compact camera. For those situations you do not want to carry that big 1DX. 
I wouldn't worry too much about less mp. You can add an extender to your 300 f/2.8.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 1, 2013)

I think the question is not so much which is better (the price difference is there for a reason), but whether the benefits the 1Dx brings are worth it to you to pay roughly double the cost.


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 1, 2013)

FRIGGIN' JUST BUY THE 1DX!


----------



## msm (Sep 1, 2013)

rs said:


> The 1D X has 90% of the resolution of the 5D III both horizontally and vertically. I can't think of any real life situation where that minor resolution difference makes or breaks a photo.
> 
> Better AF, FPS and high ISO all go towards more than bridging that inconsequential resolution deficit.



10% higher resolution is in my opinion the better choice when you don't need the FPS or high ISO abilities. Of the lenses mentioned in the initial post, only the 300/2.8 will be significantly faster at AF and the accuracy is the same. Of course 1DX has better face recognition when using all 61 AF points.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought the 1dx to leave it at home and use
The 5d instead, said no one ever...


----------



## jp121 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a very camera shy family and the 5D3 quiet shutter is fantastic in this situation.


----------



## xROELOFx (Sep 1, 2013)

The only reason I could think of for someone to take a 5D3 (without grip) with them instead of the 1DX, is for it's lighter weight and smaller size. For me personally, I like the size and features of the 1D series and probably would never get a smaller camera without grip again.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree with that as I love the size of the gripped 5D3 while most of my smaller friends (wussies) comment on how heavy it is. LoL I could see the silent shutter mode coming in handy on the 5D3 as well. Maybe another scenario I could see playing out is going to an event where the people checking bags at the gate would prevent me from bringing in a pro body would be less likely to turn away a 5D3 with the grip removed where that option is not available on the 1Dx. Maybe another option there would be a mirror less when the II is announced.

While I am waiting for the 1Dx shipment to arrive I was just pondering if I would find uses to keep the 5D3 or if it was likely to not see the light of day again if I should sell it while there was still a little bit of market left in the resale value.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 1, 2013)

jp121 said:


> I have a very camera shy family and the 5D3 quiet shutter is fantastic in this situation.


That's actually a valid point. The silent shutter is often useful for wildlife too, to the extent, that mammals actually react more to the IS operating than the shutter. The main advantages of the 1Dx are the build quality and weatherproofing, faster framerate in situations where it is necessary (actually relatively few occasions) and the AF point-linked metering. Faster AF may also play a role with some lenses and situations. If those aren't important, the the 1Dx probably doesn't offer much of an advantage, beyond ergonomics. Some of those features would be a benefit to me, but probably not enough to justify the additional cost.


----------



## rs (Sep 1, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> While I am waiting for the 1Dx shipment to arrive I was just pondering if I would find uses to keep the 5D3 or if it was likely to not see the light of day again if I should sell it while there was still a little bit of market left in the resale value.


Do you ever see yourself wanting to use two bodies to save swapping lenses so much? If so, the 5D3 is more than a perfectly capable 2nd camera!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2013)

candyman said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about less mp. You can add an extender to your 300 f/2.8.


The extender will also work on the 5DIII, retaining its resolution advantage.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Sep 1, 2013)

I have both. I reach for the 1Dx first.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2013)

I think some of the main advantages of the 1D X come from the greater ability to customize the settings. Min shutter of 1/500 s or faster, max aperture, etc. 

Compared to a gripped 5DIII, the 1D X is more stable on a tripod. 



msm said:


> Of course 1DX has better face recognition when using all 61 AF points.



The 5DIII has no face recognition for phase AF, the 1D X does. So...better? Well, I suppose so...in that having a feature is better than not having a feature. It does come in handy in some scenarios.


----------



## candyman (Sep 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Compared to a gripped 5DIII, the 1D X is more stable on a tripod.




I guess you mean when mounting the camera and not the collar of a lens


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2013)

candyman said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to a gripped 5DIII, the 1D X is more stable on a tripod.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## sanj (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry if I came across as rude but the question just throws me off as I cannot imagine anyone preferring a gripped 5d3 over a 1dx.


----------



## RVB (Sep 1, 2013)

If you don't need the frame rate buy the 5dmk3.. it's much cheaper and you can spend the extra cash on glass,the 1DX is also very heavy..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2013)

RVB said:


> the 1DX is also very heavy..



But lighter than a gripped 5DIII, and more comfortable to hold, too (IMO).


----------



## pwp (Sep 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RVB said:
> 
> 
> > the 1DX is also very heavy..
> ...


This fact takes some people by surprise...but it is true. A gripped 5D3 is BIG. The 1DX is almost svelte by comparison, a little lighter, a little smaller and much, much more comfortable to hold and use. The 1-Series ergonomics have always been several steps ahead of the pack. You pay...Canon delivers.

-PW


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 1, 2013)

If you want a MUCH better camera than the 5D III get the 1DX.

The shutter life on the 1DX is almost 3 times what the 5D III is.. That goes for all parts inside and out.

The question: 5D III or 1DX is really: baaad camera vs great camera..


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe kvetching over whether to carry your 1DX or 5D3 is what my boys call a "first world problem".


----------



## RichM (Sep 1, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> The question: 5D III or 1DX is really: baaad camera vs great camera..



I guess I don't agree with this comment. I find the 5D3 to be a very very good camera (the best Canon DSLR I've owned by a fair margin). I have no doubt I would think that the 1DX is a excellent camera if I could afford/justify purchasing one. I would be extremely disappointed if, at roughly double the price, the 1DX was not significantly better, but I love the 5D3.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2013)

1D X has better metering system and better ISO.

If you don't shoot sport or any extreme fast movement... get 2 5D III. You seem to have great collection of lenses. I would mount 24-70 on 5D III and 70-200 or 300mm on another - which I current use. No more missing shots.


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 1, 2013)

Would love to be in your shoes being able to swift between the all time pro and proam greatest cameras that Canon ever produced. Go for the 1Dx if money is no object.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 1, 2013)

actually, I think there are advantages to keeping your mk3 around. 

1) 2nd Body/Backup when needed 
2) less lens switching
3) ability to slim down the mk3 when the 1DX is not ideal to carry around

And lots of other reasons others have stated here. We should continue listing reasons to own BOTH bodies for the OP. Keep it my friend. The 3 reasons I listed might just be enough to justify keeping it =)


----------



## WillThompson (Sep 1, 2013)

My 5DmkIII is the best point and shoot/compact camera I have owned. 

My 1DX is my go to camera for pro work, better AF, better AE. 

With the 5DmkIII too many times the exposure is off in complex fast changing situations. 

The 1DX being able to see AE in Color is a huge advantage!


----------



## ForumMuppet (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, I like the idea of flexibility in size of removing the grip as well as the silent shutter. I saw a video on YouTube demonstrating the "silent" shutter of the 1Dx and got a good chuckle. I am by no means dissatisfied with the 5D3. I was purely evaluating the practicality of having both as I just recently sold my 7D due to its limited use diminishing even more when I get the 1Dx. I have pretty much been shooting everything with the 5D3 lately and not even taking the 7D with me. I just hate to see a camera like the 5D3 get relegated to such a fate. 

While i do like the convenience of two bodies, one thing I am also trying to do is cut down on the amount of gear I take with me to shoot as most everything I shoot is all day outdoor events where I am lugging everything I brought with me around like a pack mule. At the risk of preaching to the choir, I know you all understand how tiring that can be. I did not know the 1Dx was more compact than a gripped 5D3. A welcome thought if any taken from this thread.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 1, 2013)

I use the quiet shutter on the 5DIII more than 95% of the time. I only switch when I need the faster frame rate. The quiet shutter is extremely useful.

But I lust after the 1Dx as well ... and the 1Dc, the C300, ... oh , and the Sony RX1, the Sony F55 ... 
.... I could go on, ... just send me one of everything.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 1, 2013)

I have both and I use both. The 1DX is a better camera overall, but the 5DIII is also a very good camera. It is smaller, lighter, it has a better quiet mode and it has HDR. The 1DX equals or betters everything else. I have the battery grip for the 5DIII, but because I then loose the weight and size advantage, I never use it.
If you avoid fast action and very high ISO conditions, the performance differences are behind comma in my view. I often hand hold a 600mm f4L IS II, often with the 1.4xIII extender. Over time that is a lot easier with the 5DIII. But when AF conditions become tricky and I need more fps, nothing beats the 1DX.


----------



## curtisnull (Sep 1, 2013)

I have both. I just left yesterday for a family vacation to Colorado where I will be shooting some family pics, some landscapes and possibly some wildlife. I wanted a small kit to carry with me since it is vacation. I left the 1Dx at home and brought the 5D3. Mostly because of size and weight. I didn't feel that on this trip I would need the advantages of the 1Dx. That being, in my opinion, frame rate and an extra stop of usable ISO. In fact, I only packed 2 lenses for the trip. The 24-70/2.8L II and the 300/2.8L IS II. Well, and the 2.0x III. That all fit perfectly inside the Think Tank Urban Disguise 50 v2.0. 

I debated on bringing the 70-200/2.8L IS II but in the end, left it at home.


----------

